# 5' 95G Tank, Need advice



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I get to pick up a 5'Lx18"Dx20"H 95G rectangle tank today. My original intent is set it up as a planted refugium for my 125G Malawi tank. But me being me, I can't abide having a tank this size without fish in it. Plus, when my tank decorating OCD hits, I can't just throw plants in willy nilly. So I plan on having this tank show as well.

Filtration will be 2x 3 stage canister filters on the 125G. A DIY overflow will drop to the 95G and return via pump with a large sized sponge attached.

1. Are there any SA or CA fish (cichlid or not) that could acclimate to the slightly higher pH of Africans? I will be using screening to prevent Africans from getting down to the planted tank and the sponge to keep the planted tank inhabitants out of the death zone of the Malawi tank.

Assuming the answer to question 1 is "Yes":
2. What species and numbers would be recommended to: 
a) minimize bioload impact, 
b) minimize aggression, and 
c) be reliably available in most reputable LFS'?

3) What and how many cats can be added? (Catfish not felines)

Thank you for any advice (even if you say to forget American cichlids).


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd stick with small shoaling fish to minimise bioload. A good one for harder water is dwarf neon rainbowfish. As a side note I have very hard water 16-17dgh and have no issues with anything I buy at the lfs (same water)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Central American fish actually come from hard water; oftentimes much harder than Lake Malawi.

Take a look Archocentrus Multispinosus.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the rainbow cichlid. How many can be housed in a tank this size? I figure with the background I am planning, it will probably lose about 22-30 gallons (depending on how hog-wild I get on it).

I am thinking of Neon Rainbows and Neon Tetras as tank mates.

I want something that will help keep spawn populations down as well. Any ideas?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Rainbow cichlids are mild and benefit from being in groups. Assuming you're buying juveniles, start with 10. They are still cichlids, so expect to possibly remove some outcasts down the road. The cichlids will probably be all that is needed to keep fry in check. Not sure what plants you intend on, but they could get destroyed/uprooted.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Advice on plants would be a bonus. I am planning the background to look like the outside edge of a river turn or a coliseum shape with 2 or 3 tiers to allow for small potted plants. Of course, my plans don't always end up being what the project turns out to be.

I thought it would be best to go with potted so that if one dies or gets munched on too much, it can be more easily replaced and the pots can disappear into the BG.

I am thinking Java Fern would be a hearty plant to keep. Since they can grow up to ~14" they can be in the back to provide height in the back. Anubias would be nice too.

But I would like some type of ground cover as well. I am sort of less than knowledgeable there.

Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'm bad with plants, but Java and Anubias are great choices with cichlids. I'd hit up the section of the forum that deals with plants- 'Aquarium decoration'


----------



## stalefish83 (May 22, 2014)

+1 to Anubias. I have it in my cichlid tank and they love to use the broad leaves as cover, and it won't get destroyed. Don't know much about ground cover either, though. But I couldn't imagine ground cover working with cichlids since they sift through substrate looking for food and dig quite a bit. I can see ground cover getting tossed all over the place.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Rainbows (A. multispinosa) should do well in your proposed setup. I don't for see you having any issues with them as far as the plants are concerned as they aren't really diggers. I kept a group and really enjoyed them. They spawned often and were very docile.

As for plants, they aren't exactly my forte either. Anubias and Java Fern are indeed quite hardy. Both plants however do best with their roots exposed, especially Java Fern.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Would Platydoras armatulus be a good choice for scavenging food from the floor that was missed by the others?

If so, how big or small of a group can they be kept in?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I looked that catfish up. Large size and doesn't like light, are what I saw that wouldn't work too well for you. I'd throw in some tank raised BN plecos and call it a day.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Striped Raphael cats do make good "scavengers" however they are quite shy and mostly nocturnal. I don't think one would cause any problems in your setup however it may very well eat the Rainbows eggs/fry. The Striped variety are not gregarious so they can be kept alone, however the smaller spotted variety is said to do better in groups.


----------



## JackDempsey72 (Jun 17, 2014)

Iggy I don't see how striped Raphael catfish is too big. They get 7 inches and I'm having one in my 60.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> however it may very well eat the Rainbows eggs/fry.


This would be the bonus of having one in the tank. As far as seeing it, I don't mind if it stays hidden as long as it does its scavenging duties and some fry control.


----------

